# Summer carving job



## Boydt8 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a bear I carved at a RV park, the bear stands roughly 8 feet, took the whole day to carve her.
Hope you all enjoy my work...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## funloven (Mar 7, 2013)

Boydt8 said:


> Here is a bear I carved at a RV park, the bear stands roughly 8 feet, took the whole day to carve her.
> Hope you all enjoy my work...:hmm3grin2orange:



cool


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice work. Is the RV park in Australia?


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 10, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Nice work. Is the RV park in Australia?


 Dave he is from Arizona , i like the Bear .


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Duh. I read the quote in Funlovin's reply and thought that was the original post. Not enough coffee.


----------

